# Edward Norton



## Toughenuff (Mar 24, 2005)

This guy packed on over 30 pounds of muscle in only 3 MONTHS for the movie Amercian History X, thats pretty impressive. Id like to know how he did it in such a short time...does anyone have any theories?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Never trained before, so he had 'newbie' gains.  Not to mention he is pretty small, so 30lbs could have been done with diet.  
There is also the possibility of him using gear.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 24, 2005)

_I am always impressed about how he looks in that movie. :bounce: _


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 24, 2005)

Im pretty tall, so does that mean im gonna have a hard time gaining mass?


----------



## seabee (Mar 24, 2005)

On Leno for promoting the movie (well after filming) he was skinny.  Leno asked what happened to your body?  Norton said "It blew up then deflated....Man I miss those muscles."


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

seabee said:
			
		

> On Leno for promoting the movie (well after filming) he was skinny. Leno asked what happened to your body? Norton said "It blew up then deflated....Man I miss those muscles."


So his producers stopped paying for his gear?


----------



## LAM (Mar 24, 2005)

Ryan Renolds did the same thing for Blade 3 he gained about 20 lbs of LBM and lost a ton of body fat in a couple of months. 

there are no magic routines when it comes to weight lifting and gaining muscle.  with a near perfect diet a newbie to resistance training can gain a lot of LBM fast.  especially when there is a low level of activity outside of the gym.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

LAM,

"If your arms are as big as your legs, you might want to think about doing some squats."

I love that right there


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2005)

All he did for those 3 month's was probably train twice a day, eat and memorize his script, if I had 3 month's stress free I could pack on some mean weight too.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 25, 2005)

Ed Norton didn't pack on 30 pounds.

I he put on weight, but it wasn't thirty pounds.

In the movie, he also didn't have a lot of mucscle anyway, although we could probably classify him as an ecto.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm just surprised someone actually got an answer from the question concerning Edward Norton!     I've always wanted to ask it, but thought I would of gotten flamed


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 25, 2005)

I read he put on 30 pounds of muscle, but he didnt really look it.. still not a bad body...i wouldnt mind a body like that, minus the nazi tattoo's of course


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

MXQdRacer said:
			
		

> I'm just surprised someone actually got an answer from the question concerning Edward Norton!     I've always wanted to ask it, but thought I would of gotten flamed


It's ok to come out to the open and admit " we love Norton"


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 25, 2005)

hehe who doesnt!?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

He was good in that movie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think a lot of his "muscle" came through in his acting and attitude and the way he used his body.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Mar 25, 2005)

I think you're right Rock... He was just badass in that movie.  Not real big at all.  Certaintly an obtainable body with a good diet I would think.  I am kinda built like that now, but not quite as chesty.. or arms that size..lol


----------



## KentDog (Mar 25, 2005)

Ed Norton was definately a badass in American History X (except when he got raped in the shower), and has always been one of my favorite actors.   30 pounds seems about right to me as he does look like a pretty skinny guy now and in his other movies.  But how does one get 30 pounds of muscle in only 3 months and not much fat?  That is a short period of time, and he did get smaller.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 25, 2005)

steroids and an expensive personal trainer and dietician.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 25, 2005)

he didnt nessisarily use steroids to put on the weight. just like premier said newbie gains added with a really good diet could have done it. i thought the guy developed a pretty damn good body for the movie


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2005)

I think the tats help add definition like the 2 barbed wire bands around his biceps make them appear larger and the swaztika brings dimension to the chest.  Him and Brad Pitt are very skinny guys for both being around 6' they weigh about 160, Norton lost 17 for Fight Club, I remeber when he fought the blond guy his chest looked like it was going to implode.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

After seeing Primal Fear(Nortons first major role) I was convinced he was one of the greatest actors ever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2005)

Edward Norton is probably my favorite actor.


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 25, 2005)

I think his clothing also had something to do with it too

can certain clothing make u look more bulk than what u are??


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 25, 2005)

him and Kevin Spacey are my too favorite actors. He did look good in the movie though
 you also have to look at the fact that he was white as a ghost in
the film it takes allot more to look ripped when your very pale complected. That is 
about the frame I would like to have here in about 12weeks. I'll pull it off for sure.


----------

